# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Gelderse Roos (Het Oolgaardthuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Gelderse Roos (Het Oolgaardthuis, Centrum voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie)
Klingelbeekseweg 19
Arnhem

Bezoek de website van De Gelderse Roos


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Gelderse Roos (Het Oolgaardthuis, Centrum voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie).*

----------

